# Constantly feeling like no one likes me.



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

2017 was a horrible year for me. My dog died, lost two friends, and I'm finding myself unable to deal with people at all. I constantly feel rejected, I see it everywhere. I'm just a complete mess. I don't know if I know how to be around humans anymore? 

I have two friends left. One barely talks to me and the other I don't really want to pile my problems onto as she has enough of her own. So I end up feeling so completely alone in the world. My family is toxic and treats me like crap. I never leave the house except to see my doctor and therapist. The only positive experience I have in person with another human being is when I see my therapist. 

I just feel like everyone hates me. I feel like no one new would like me at all.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm sorry about you losing your dog :hug


----------



## Sassandclass (Jul 16, 2017)

That’s a really tough feeling to go through 
Certain years can be very hard. I know I’ve gone through a really rough year in the last while too. 
Have you tried reaching out to make other connections other than the ones in your life right now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

If you can't get emotional support from your friends, then what kind of friends are they really?

Not even just emotional, *any* kind of help that you need. That kind of friends really just revert back to acquaintances for me, even if I know a lot about them. Well, at least in terms of how much I care for them.

You should try to reach out to those 2 remaining people in your life. You *should* expect understanding and compassion from them, that's like the bare minimum for me to even consider someone a friend. You don't have to open with your problems, instead, you can take interest in their lives. Maybe they will return the favor and even make some plans with you.

Don't give up right away. Be a support for them, even if they don't do the same for you the first couple of times. People are very distracted and have very short attention spans these days, there are exceptions of course. Just give them a "second" to notice what you're doing for them.


----------



## socialbutterflywannabe (Feb 18, 2017)

vela said:


> 2017 was a horrible year for me. My dog died, lost two friends, and I'm finding myself unable to deal with people at all. I constantly feel rejected, I see it everywhere. I'm just a complete mess. I don't know if I know how to be around humans anymore?
> 
> I have two friends left. One barely talks to me and the other I don't really want to pile my problems onto as she has enough of her own. So I end up feeling so completely alone in the world. My family is toxic and treats me like crap. I never leave the house except to see my doctor and therapist. The only positive experience I have in person with another human being is when I see my therapist.
> 
> I just feel like everyone hates me. I feel like no one new would like me at all.


I really feel you because I constantly feel the very same way. When I was younger, my dad would often mention that people found me boring/I was too negative and just in general why I don't have many friends. I have struggled a lot w/thoughts of people not liking me and still do to this day. Sometimes I would try to make them like me, in a subtle way of course, but I learned if someone doesn't like me, well too bad. I really wish the best for you and let it comfort you to know, you aren't alone.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

I've been there


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry about your year, vela.  I'm sure many people would like you if they had a chance to know you, but a toxic family can make you anticipate rejection from everyone. The only way out is to let more people in.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I tend to post and hide, so that's why I'm always late to reply. It's like OMG, I posted! RUN AWAY NOW! So I do. lol

Letting people in isn't easy. Sometimes I end up with really bad people or I just go into hiding for a while and I'm never sure where to pick things up again? 

One of my two friends is currently missing. I have no idea where she went? Which sucks because I just feel so lonely. It's weird feeling lonely but then being too scared to do anything about it. 

What I really need to do is actually interact with people offline and in person. Last year I wanted to try a local support group but I could never get my family to drive me. These days things are so bad with them that I barely get groceries and sometimes I have to wait days for someone to pick up my meds from the pharmacy. 

I wish I could have a real life and see real people and be okay being around them. I've never really had that. Even as a child I never had friends that I hung out with outside of school. Not that I had many friends anyways. When I think about I've really been pretty isolated for most of my life. 

I want more from life.


----------

